# Johnny Depp und Vanessa Paradis – Hochzeit im Mai?



## Mandalorianer (3 März 2011)

*Johnny Depp und Vanessa Paradis – Hochzeit im Mai?​*

Eigentlich hatte Vanessa immer wieder betont, dass eine Hochzeit zwischen ihr und dem Vater ihrer Kinder Lilly-Rose und Jack völlig ausgeschlossen sei . Doch nun scheint sich der Wind gedreht zu haben.

Angeblich will das Paar, das seit 13 Jahren in wilder Ehe lebt, nun doch heiraten. Enge Vertraute wissen zu berichten: „Vanessa und Johnny waren es leid, ihren Kindern ständig erklären zu müssen, warum ihre Eltern keine Eheleute sind.“ Den Sprösslingen zuliebe geht es nun also doch vor den Traualtar.

Der angebliche Grund: Lilly-Rose (11) und Jack (8) sind mittlerweile alt genug, um die Trauung ihrer Eltern bewusst zu erleben und mit ihnen zusammen das freudige Ereignis zu feiern.

Johnny und Vanessa planen laut Insidern eine Zeremonie im engsten Familienkreis. Eine Location steht offenbar auch schon fest: Das Paar will im südfranzösischen Le Plan de la Tour in der Nähe von Saint-Tropez an der Côte d’Azur heiraten. Das Ehegelübde soll zweisprachig sein – in Englisch und Vanessas Muttersprache Französisch.


*Gruss Gollum*


----------

